# L211: Some Remote buttons stop working



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

I've seen two instances now where a few remote control buttons will stop working - HD/SD, Aspect, Pageup & down. This is true for both my IR universal and the UHF remote. In fact during this last time, the PVR button the UHF didn't work but it still worked via IR. I also noticed that when this happens, the SD aspect (on DVI) goes to Stretch aspect mode -- and of course can't be changed since the button won't respond. 

The only solution I've found to do a pull-the-plug reboot. 

Anyone else seen this? 

Robbin


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

RobbinMerritt said:


> I've seen two instances now where a few remote control buttons will stop working - HD/SD, Aspect, Pageup & down. This is true for both my IR universal and the UHF remote. In fact during this last time, the PVR button the UHF didn't work but it still worked via IR. I also noticed that when this happens, the SD aspect (on DVI) goes to Stretch aspect mode -- and of course can't be changed since the button won't respond.
> 
> The only solution I've found to do a pull-the-plug reboot.
> 
> ...


This is a common problem with L211 software. I have to reboot, sometimes
two or three times a week because of this. Before L211 I usually only
rebooted once a week.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Any chance this is the problem you are having?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36395


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes, I have had the HD/SD and Format(stretch etc.) buttons become inoperable whenever the "Jittery Motion Bug" strikes(5 times now this week).

Pulling power plug does restore remote function and smooth motion.


----------



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> Any chance this is the problem you are having?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36395


I remember this thread. I do have the aspect problems described, but a reboot does solve it for me. But I also have other buttons stop - page up, page down, PVR, and the front panel won't start a reboot when in this state. I have to power off.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

RobbinMerritt said:


> I remember this thread. I do have the aspect problems described, but a reboot does solve it for me. But I also have other buttons stop - page up, page down, PVR, and the front panel won't start a reboot when in this state. I have to power off.


All reported. Slowly seem to lose all the remote function. TIme to reboot. IF the Front panel doesn't work, which happens if this gets bad enough, time for the old power cord pull.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Strange thing is, I have never noticed the jittery video or the aspect problem. I have only re-booted my 921 once since L122 and that was because my Dell 30" LCD TV stopped working in 720p mode. And, it seems my caller ID has now stopped working. Guess I need to read some of these problems in detail and see if I can see the problems.

Oh well, guess I'm livin right.


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Is this only when using the RF remote? I'm using an OFA remote (IR) and I've note noticed this problem. I've only had to reboot once since getting the 921 late last year.
Byas


----------



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

I get different buttons that don't work on the RF versus IR remotes. But both have the problem when this occurs. 

I don't know what is triggering this. I've only seen it once until last Thursday. Since then I've had to reboot 4 times to clear this up. I've even let it be for a few days to see if the problem goes away -- no such luck. 

Robbin


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

Ditto here. Twice in 24 hours cursor button, hd/sd/ page up and down etc. have locked up and refused to work. Have NOT seen this until yesterday...so seems hard to blame on latest firmware, which has been in place for a month.
Obviously the problems with the 921, not the remote. Could there be anything in the data stream...something new...that's causing this lockup?
BTW, no jitter seen *since* new firmware. Before that, changing from SD to HD or vice versa would often give jitters, double pictures etc.
Go figure!


----------



## 0db (Jan 10, 2005)

I have the remote lockup issues as well; no jitter observed.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Page up/down for the guide and themes stop working daily. Aspect stopped working once. Power cycling fixes the problem until the next day. That is bad enough but then there is the boot process that takes a computer eternity.


----------



## devermore (Jan 21, 2005)

As to the HD/SD button, the Page Up, Page Down, and Format buttons ceasing to function, I have observed the same problem but *only* if I turn off the 921 while viewing an HD station in HD mode. Next time I turn on the 921, those buttons no longer function until I pull the power cord and cycle the machine back on. This is repeatable and happens every time for me.

If I switch to SD (using S-Video) and change to an non-HD station before switching of the 921 (via the remote), never any problem.

For others this might be an annoying problem. For me, I barely consider it more than a quirk simply because of my weird little habits. The last thing I watch at night before collapsing in bed is anime on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim. SD on that channel.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

I just discovered a possible work around for the page up/down not working. If I switch output from HD to SD and back to HD using the front panel button, page up/down start working again. I don't know about other buttons that stop working. If the problem is back tomorrow, I will test switching output using the remote rather than the front panel.

This problem may be related to another problem mentioned in another post; 1080i format being reset to 480p over night. ClaudeR pointed me to previous posts on that problem which is caused by turning off the 921 in SD mode. It seems I need to switch back to HD before turning off the 921 to work around that problem. I will try this tonight to see if doing so result in the page up/down buttons continuing to work. This is sort of the opposite of what devemore mentioned but they seem related.


----------

